# Which country is suitable for 2013 New Year Vacation?



## christiankylee (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,

In my point of view Australia is a best vacation spot in 2013 New Year celebration. But i need to know more places from your suggestion.

Please share which is the best place for new year 2013 celebration?

Thanks
Christian Kylee


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I spent my new year in Krabi, Thailand 3 years ago.
It's such an amazing place to be, everything is cheap and people are so friendly.
To be honest, I really prefer Thailand rather than Indonesia. 
Cambodia also not bad.


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

It depends on your interest... some likes it along the beach, some partying, some just at home with their loved ones. 

I celebrated 2013 with my loved ones with full of fire works, booze, food and lots of partying!

Cheers!


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

I think Bali is an awesome place for new year vacation in my opinion....


----------

